# Suche: Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay



## kiaro (21. August 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,
Ich suche das Computerspiel "*Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay*".
Ich würde euch Geld bieten oder Spiele aus meinem Tauschthread bieten. Bitte einfach hier oder per privater Mail melden und dann können wir einen Tausch/Verkauf vereinbaren.  

Liebe Grüße kiaro

PS: Von mir aus könnt ihr mir auch Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena noch zusätzlich anbieten.


----------



## eXitus64 (21. August 2009)

ich hätte es (erstausgabe)...was ist es dir wert??


----------



## kiaro (22. August 2009)

Du hast eine PM.


----------

